# Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warranty Seals



## cazadore

Back at the beginning of the year 2000, Habanos changed their warranty seal. Among other changes, the most obvious one was the addition of an EIGHT CHARACTER serial number on each sticker. Two letters, followed by SIX numbers. A REAL seal will 
ALWAYS have two letters followed by six numbers. If it doesn't, regardless of whether or not it checks out otherwise, it's fake. 

Also, warranty seal serial numbers are issued consecutively. In other words, the first number issued was AA000000 or AA000001 thru AA999999. Then ABxxxxxx, ACxxxxxxx all the way to AZ999999 and then it became BAxxxxxx and so on. At this point in time, the '05 boxes I've seen had numbers beginning with G and H. 

The reason this is important is that you can get a pretty good idea of what the date code SHOULD be by the alpha-numeric serial number on the seal. Warranty seal have been issued over the last five years in consecutive order. So if you have a box of, say, Cohiba Sublimes, which were introduced last year, but the warranty seal begins with, for example, and A or B, which designate the the first batches of warranty seals issued in 2000 and 2001, you can be almost certain that something is rotten in Denmark. Conversely, if you receive a box of Monte EL robustos with an early 01 box code, but the warranty seal begins with an F or G, you can also pretty much be assured they are fakes. 

Now, there are boxes that have been reinspected and an additional warranty seal added over the top of the original. In 99% of the cases, this seal will start with XX which designates a RE-INSPECTED box. However, the sticker underneath should still have a serial number that more or less coincides with the date code on the box. 

But the most important thing to remember is that the warranty seal serial number will always be eight characters, TWO letters, followed by SIX numbers. Anything else is a FAKE.


----------



## poker

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Great info my friend. Enough so as to make this a sticky.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

That is great information! I didn't know the part about the numbers being consecutive and helping to tie to the box code. Thanks!


----------



## MocoBird

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



cazadore said:


> Now, there are boxes that have been reinspected and an additional warranty seal added over the top of the original. In 99% of the cases, this seal will start with XX which designates a RE-INSPECTED box. However, the sticker underneath should still have a serial number that more or less coincides with the date code on the box.


*GREAT POST!!*

I recently received a box of RyJ's that had a warranty seal where the serial numbers began with xx. Actually the xx seal was on top of two other seals. Did a little surgery on it to see what was up. I was unable to separate the xx seal from the seal it was stuck to. I was able to remove the xx and middle seals all in one piece as to reveal the original bottom seal. The seal that was originally placed on the box had the serial numbers cut out. Looks like someone took a razor blade and cut just the numbers out. I figure maybe they attach that to something to prove the box was checked .Oh well just thought I would toss that out there. 
I would love to post some pic's of all this but alas MocoBird is no longer able to post pics. :c 
I think I'm being punished!


----------



## altbier

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

wow, awesome information! Do they issue a report as to what the serial numbers are at the beginning of a year? Maybe someone could post a thread that keeps us updated on that.


----------



## ju1c3r

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



altbier said:


> wow, awesome information! Do they issue a report as to what the serial numbers are at the beginning of a year? Maybe someone could post a thread that keeps us updated on that.


Great idea... what about also the end of the year as well?

I dished out a box of December 02: DG25####

(others:
sep03:EF, May 04:FL, JUL04:FO => maybe ~two months between second letter)


----------



## coppertop

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Great info CAZ...thanks for posting it and thanks to Poker for making it a sticky. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## cazadore

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Thanks to Poker and everyone else here! 

The reason this came to mind is that in the last few months there seems to be an explosion of fakes that are hitting closer to home. Many of the boxes I've seen have had only a seven character warranty seal serial number (two letter, FIVE mumbers), so I thought I'd throw out a little info and a warning.

Btw, there are exceptions to every rule. Someone who is very experienced and who's knowledge I respect said he has seen a few some '02 PSD#3 ELs with seven digit (two letters, FIVE numbers) serial numbers. HOWEVER, the all had the same exact box code and were from an UNIMPEACHABLE source. I told him that the priniting counter had to have malfunctioned then. So there ARE exceptions. But in 99.999% of the cases, what I've said will hold true.

Also, there are *XY* as well as XX prefixes on the warranty seals for 
RE-INSPECTED boxes. Sorry for the omission.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Very informative post. Thankyou for the information.


----------



## partagaspete

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

My Box of PSP2's are FIM ENE 05 start with GR. Just thought someone might want that added bit of info.

BTW; Where did you get this very interesting and great info?

T


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Great info.
Just one question, and that is what was your source for this info.


----------



## LastClick

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Thanks for the info!! Good work my friend.


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

This is what I have (sadly most of these are empty). GO from May 04 to Jan 05, so there is some variabilty there.

FEB	05	HG
FEB	05	HG
ENE	05	GO
DIC	04	GH
DIC	04	GM
NOV	04	GO
SEP	04	GI 
JUN	04	FO
MAY	04	GO
ABR	04	FF
DIC	03	EC
DIC	03	EF
OCT	03	ER
JUN	01	AL


----------



## cazadore

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



SeanGAR said:


> This is what I have (sadly most of these are empty). GO from May 04 to Jan 05, so there is some variabilty there.
> 
> FEB	05	HG
> FEB	05	HG
> ENE	05	GO
> DIC	04	GH
> DIC	04	GM
> NOV	04	GO
> SEP	04	GI
> JUN	04	FO
> MAY	04	GO
> ABR	04	FF
> DIC	03	EC
> DIC	03	EF
> OCT	03	ER
> JUN	01	AL


Seems fine. Factories are given blocks of stickers, and some factories turn out more cigars than others, so there could be a month or two difference. Perfectly normal.



MoTheMan said:


> Great info.
> Just one question, and that is what was your source for this info.


To answer this for both of you, having been around this thing of ours for a while, you get to know alot of things by sheer osmosis. :w

But otherwise, I have a couple of contacts within Habanos and the rest is based on experience and communication with hundreds of other knowledgeable cigar people around the globe over the years. It's not like I all of a sudden came upon this information last week. LOL!


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Cool Stuff. Thanks again for the nifo.


----------



## Johnny_Cohiba

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



partagaspete said:


> My Box of PSP2's are FIM ENE 05 start with GR. Just thought someone might want that added bit of info.
> T


Any ideas why my Part P2 from Feb 05 starts with XY ?? And yes they are from a very reliable source.


----------



## Gordon in NM

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Johnny_Cohiba said:


> Any ideas why my Part P2 from Feb 05 starts with XY ?? And yes they are from a very reliable source.


Almost assuredly they are revisados or have been otherwise opened for inspection. The box was opened for inspection by the appropriate authorities and resealed for sale with the XY warranty seal. Both XX and XY prefixes are known to be used for this.

FIM FEB05 is a solid P2 box code. I have a box with the same code from an unimpeachable vendor.

You're fine,

Gordo


----------



## cazadore

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Johnny_Cohiba said:


> Any ideas why my Part P2 from Feb 05 starts with XY ?? And yes they are from a very reliable source.


Scroll up and read post #8 on this thread. :w


----------



## Guest

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

I will have to remember this info next week. I looked at two boxes of Habanas this afternoon at a new store in our area, and was involved in a discussion about how to tell if they were fake, but could not contribute anything meaniful to discussion. Will be able to add my two-cents worth next time! (expect to be back there next week)


----------



## Gordon in NM

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



SvilleKid said:


> I will have to remember this info next week. I looked at two boxes of Habanas this afternoon at a new store in our area, and was involved in a discussion about how to tell if they were fake, but could not contribute anything meaniful to discussion. Will be able to add my two-cents worth next time! (expect to be back there next week)


If that "store" is in Alabama, I would be very leery.

Gordo


----------



## Guest

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Gordon in NM said:


> If that "store" is in Alabama, I would be very leery.
> 
> Gordo


Not sure how to take that?!!! So far, I've been impressed. Good selection of NC's, reasonable prices, they can be beat on net, but good source for one or two of a kind to try our my developing tastes.

I am still a newbie, but have an experienced stogie-head along to guide me. I seem to remember that seals did have 2 letter, 6 digit codes, but my experienced cohort is away at the current time watching the first run of Star Wars at a 12:01 AM showing, so can't jog his memory. He looked a lot closer than I did.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Gordon in NM said:


> If that "store" is in Alabama, I would be very leery.
> 
> Gordo


Probably should note that the ISOM's were owner's stash, not sale items. However, he was kind enough to gift me an H. Upmann Habana from his collection!


----------



## cazadore

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



SvilleKid said:


> I will have to remember this info next week. I looked at two boxes of Habanas this afternoon at a new store in our area, and was involved in a discussion about how to tell if they were fake, but could not contribute anything meaniful to discussion. Will be able to add my two-cents worth next time! (expect to be back there next week)


Do this for us. Buy one of each and post some pictures (as close up as possible) of each cigar, with what they were represented to be.

In all my years, I can count on one hand the number of people/shops who've actually purchased/sold REAL HABANOS CIGARS "under the table". Either they knowingly are selling fakes, or the owner has been duped because they wouldn't know a real Habanos cigar if it bit them in the ass.


----------



## croatan

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



cazadore said:


> Do this for us. Buy one of each and post some pictures (as close up as possible) of each cigar, with what the were represented to be.
> 
> In all my years, I can count on one hand the number of people/shops who've actually purchased/sold REAL HABANOS CIGARS "under the table". Either they knowingly are selling fakes, or the owner has been duped because they wouldn't know a real Habanos cigar if it bit them in the ass.


 I can only think of two stores that did (and this was probably seven or eight years ago). One no longer continues the practice and the other is out of business. I can count a whole bunch of stores that have offered me "Cohibas" though. :r


----------



## Uniputt

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Gordon in NM said:


> Almost assuredly they are revisados or have been otherwise opened for inspection. _The box was opened for inspection by the *appropriate authorities * and resealed for sale with the XY warranty seal. Both XX and XY prefixes are known to be used for this._
> FIM FEB05 is a solid P2 box code. I have a box with the same code from an unimpeachable vendor.
> 
> You're fine,
> 
> Gordo


Am I to assume that since the box has been inspected by the "appropriate authorities" it is is genuine, in this case? I mean, wouldn't this be a great indication that someone (who has a definite, vested interest in stopping fakes) has given their "stamp" (or in this case) "seal" of approval?

Considering if all else looks good, microprinting, bands, date codes, etc., wouldn't this be a good sign that it was a genuine article?


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Uniputt said:


> Considering if all else looks good, microprinting, bands, date codes, etc., wouldn't this be a good sign that it was a genuine article?


You look at the microprinting at 20X?


----------



## mobsix

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

I have a box of 5 3 packs of PDS4's I just came across with the following serial #GJ040747 on the seal and JNL DIC04 printed on the inside lid of the main box. I am trying to figure out the date so I can gauge how long to let them sit. I have never had one of these and I am dying to fire one up but I would hate to have my first PSD4 be suffering from "sickness".

Any FOG's out there care to decypher the date on this one?

-Matthew :w


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



mobsix said:


> I have a box of 5 3 packs of PDS4's I just came across with the following serial #GJ040747 on the seal and JNL DIC04 printed on the inside lid of the main box. I am trying to figure out the date so I can gauge how long to let them sit. I have never had one of these and I am dying to fire one up but I would hate to have my first PSD4 be suffering from "sickness".
> 
> Any FOG's out there care to decypher the date on this one?
> 
> -Matthew :w


Not a fog but the date is December 2004 (DIC04). Personally, I would let them sit for a few weeks upon arrival then smoke one. If it tastes great then smoke em, if not, let them sit for some more time. That's just my opinion - and I am definitely no fog.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



jgros001 said:


> Not a fog but the date is December 2004 (DIC04). Personally, I would let them sit for a few weeks upon arrival then smoke one. If it tastes great then smoke em, if not, let them sit for some more time. That's just my opinion - and I am definitely no fog.


 :tpd: 
We are not FOGs but I think the advice is sound.


----------



## mobsix

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



jgros001 said:


> Not a fog but the date is December 2004 (DIC04). Personally, I would let them sit for a few weeks upon arrival then smoke one. If it tastes great then smoke em, if not, let them sit for some more time. That's just my opinion - and I am definitely no fog.


Fantastic, I have had these sitting in my humidor for about 3 weeks now and I have testing my self restraint by telling myself that they are way to fresh to make a good impression. I will give them another week to settle in but thats all I can do, I am going to FIRE ONE UP!

Everybody on this board has a PSD4 somewhere on thier top five list it would appear that it must have something going for it. Thanks for the advice....

I have been amassing a collection of NC's but my desires are starting to drift south of Miami.... Other then RyJ's and an ocasional Cohiba this Partagas will be my third ISOM. I think I will look into a Bolivar or La Gloria next.

Thanks again, I am getting wistfull just thinking about the journey ahead...
-Matthew :w


----------



## germantown rob

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



mobsix said:


> I have a box of 5 3 packs of PDS4's I just came across with the following serial #GJ040747 on the seal and JNL DIC04 printed on the inside lid of the main box. I am trying to figure out the date so I can gauge how long to let them sit. I have never had one of these and I am dying to fire one up but I would hate to have my first PSD4 be suffering from "sickness".
> 
> Any FOG's out there care to decypher the date on this one?
> 
> -Matthew :w


What planet are you from? :r You have more restraint than.... well I don't know...try first ask questions second... oh yeah its shoot first, ask questions later...goood for you... can I just have my isoms shipped to you to hold for the next seven years


----------



## Jackal99a

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

I have a box of Montecrisco no 2 with hologram, and the seal has DE number on it. Seal is authentic, and everything checks out including the microprint. But the box is stamped JAN05. Any Feedback?


----------



## PadronMe

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Jackal99a said:


> with hologram


This is not good.




Jackal99a said:


> and the seal has DE number on it


DE would be a box from late '03

I think you have a bad box.


----------



## CrazyFool

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

I hear holograms are for habanos sold IN cuba only...guess they could make it out though

and for archives sake heres the contest thread i did on spotting 2 fakes against 2 real countrparts (Diplomaticos no. 2 & Romeo Y Julieta Churchill)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19220


----------



## Andyman

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



cazadore said:


> A REAL seal will ALWAYS have two letters followed by six numbers. If it doesn't, regardless of whether or not it checks out otherwise, it's fake.


I know that legit boxes from 00 and 01 that have a SN AA and AB have been known to have only 5 digits. In the cases that I have found there is a space between the last letter and the first number. Also the seals from this time are wider and the print isn't quite as crisp.


----------



## emgjet

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Great Info & very nice Thread.

Thank you...will keep this thread as a reference.


----------



## siriusstoogie

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*

Very informative. I have to check the PSD4 and MC#2 when i get home


----------



## jaxf250

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



SeanGAR said:


> This is what I have (sadly most of these are empty). GO from May 04 to Jan 05, so there is some variabilty there.
> 
> FEB	05	HG
> FEB	05	HG
> ENE	05	GO
> DIC	04	GH
> DIC	04	GM
> NOV	04	GO
> SEP	04	GI
> JUN	04	FO
> MAY	04	GO
> ABR	04	FF
> DIC	03	EC
> DIC	03	EF
> OCT	03	ER
> JUN	01	AL


This jives with me... I saw MAR 05 that started with HSxxxxxx. Good to know this info! Great post.


----------



## StudentSmoker

Have an XY over a box of HU Mag. 50's and thought it to be a little strange, was relieved to see the HB underneath after reading this thread. Great info


----------



## [OT] Loki

So a real box of export cubans won't have the hologram on it?


----------



## clovis

[OT] Loki said:


> So a real box of export cubans won't have the hologram on it?


correct...
ironic though, there is one site selling fakes that even places emphasis on the fact that they have the hologram and state that this "proves" that they have the real deal...

Holograms on exports are a no go!!


----------



## [OT] Loki

Do these #'s look correct:
bolivar:
CVA JUN01
warranty code is AD518058

RyJ
NPD MAY04
warranty code is (this one was double warrantied)
XY021938(outer)
FT050494(inner)

The RyJ's have been reinspected, correct? What does this mean?


----------



## [OT] Loki

[OT] Loki said:


> Do these #'s look correct:
> bolivar:
> CVA JUN01
> warranty code is AD518058
> 
> RyJ
> NPD MAY04
> warranty code is (this one was double warrantied)
> XY021938(outer)
> FT050494(inner)
> 
> The RyJ's have been reinspected, correct? What does this mean?


now with pics


----------



## Aaron

Make sure to look for the hologram seal.


----------



## wrikerjr

This is some great information and is very good. I received a gift of what I believe to be fake Cohiba Coronas Especiales from a very good client. The box code is LLN ENE 06 (January 06) the warranty is XL 765021 (outer) and the inner is XL 765020. I think this confirms that they are fakes.:gn 

I thought they were fake because the cap had a tag end, which I thought was unusual. Never smoked a Cohiba Coronsa Especiales, but thought this was unusual. 

Everything else looks authentic, and it was a nice geasture anyway. Do you guys think this is a fake?

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## montecristo#2

wrikerjr said:


> This is some great information and is very good. I received a gift of what I believe to be fake Cohiba Coronas Especiales from a very good client. The box code is LLN ENE 06 (January 06) the warranty is XL 765021 (outer) and the inner is XL 765020. I think this confirms that they are fakes.:gn
> 
> I thought they were fake because the cap had a tag end, which I thought was unusual. Never smoked a Cohiba Coronsa Especiales, but thought this was unusual.
> 
> Everything else looks authentic, and it was a nice geasture anyway. Do you guys think this is a fake?
> 
> Thanks,
> Billy


I am pretty sure just because they have two seals does not mean they are fake, I believe this means the box was inspected and had to be resealed. A FOG might know better if when this happens, the seals should have completely different numbers instead of just being off by one.

[edit] Do they only use XX or XY for re-inspection or is XL now OK? I guess there should be a normal seal underneath the first one, so maybe these are fakes.

I believe coronas especiales have a slight nipple (not sure what is the correct term) on the end, at least they do in all the pictures, just check out some sites on the internet.

It might be best to post pictures of the cigars and the box if you can.


----------



## [OT] Loki

wrikerjr said:


> This is some great information and is very good. I received a gift of what I believe to be fake Cohiba Coronas Especiales from a very good client. The box code is LLN ENE 06 (January 06) the warranty is XL 765021 (outer) and the inner is XL 765020. I think this confirms that they are fakes.:gn
> 
> I thought they were fake because the cap had a tag end, which I thought was unusual. Never smoked a Cohiba Coronsa Especiales, but thought this was unusual.
> 
> Everything else looks authentic, and it was a nice geasture anyway. Do you guys think this is a fake?
> 
> Thanks,
> Billy


doesn't this just mean they are reinspected?


----------



## RJT

[OT] Loki said:


> doesn't this just mean they are reinspected?


Usually yes. RJT


----------



## cazadore

I only know of XX and XY prefixes for re-inspection warranty seals. I would presume that next sequence would be XZ, not XL.

That said, there should be an *original* warranty sticker underneath the reinspection stickers. It should probably begin with H, based on the date code of the box. However, by the other two stickers, I doubt that the cigars are real to begin with so it doesn't matter that it doesn't have it.

Btw, that "end tag" is called a pigtail, and YES, Cohiba Coronas Especiales are rolled with that style cap.


----------



## wrikerjr

Thanks for all the info. Their is no original warranty sticker underneath the reinspection sticker, I think it is just a very bad job of someone trying to put out fake cigars.

FYI, What I meant by outer and inner warranty stickers is the inner is on the wooden box of cohiba and the outer is on the box that enclosed the wooden box. I apologize for not making that clearer. I will post some pictures hopefully today, but I am 95% confident they are fakes, but I received them as a very generous gift. I smoked one and it was not a very good smoke, but saying that it doesn't mean they are fake as I am a noob, and prefer a mild to medium smoke.

As far as the pigtail, thank you for the heads up. You live you learn.

Billy


----------



## wrikerjr

Sorry guys the digital camera crapped out and I need to replace it. If someone would like to try one, I can ship it to them and they could let me know if they think it is real or fake.
Thanks


----------



## JCK

I've got a box stamped May O6 with IA XXXXXX stamped on the warranty seal. can't remember the origin code off the top of my head.


----------



## Big T

I was hoping some of you more knowledgeable guys could chime on a question I have:

I have three boxes from two different (and what I believe to be) legitimate vendors. On all three boxes, the letters of the serial numbers don't line up with the numeric portion. I've done a search on this and have gotten mixed results. Some say that this indicates a fake. Others have said that this is ok because the letters and numbers are applied separately in order for the letters to appear red, and the numbers to appear dark while under black light inspection. Everything else on the cigars/boxes appear legit to me.

Does anyone have a definite answer on this? I'd like to be sure before I order from these vendors again.

Thanks!
T


----------



## ResIpsa

pics would help


----------



## Big T

Been having some issues with the digital camera, but will try get some posted as soon as possible.
Thanks


----------



## PuroRob

Great post! Thanks for the info.:cb


----------



## dayplanner

Eek. I just went through my stock, and found two boxes that are peculiar.

RASS (they have the Allones Specially Selected on the side, so no worries there) - POS JULY 06 IC

VR Unicos - ROA FEB 06 IT

IT is awfully early for February 06, right? The thing is I ordered both boxes from the same reputable vendor.


----------



## RJT

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



Andyman said:


> I know that legit boxes from 00 and 01 that have a SN AA and AB have been known to have only 5 digits. In the cases that I have found there is a space between the last letter and the first number. Also the seals from this time are wider and the print isn't quite as crisp.


 Another BIG issue with seals from this time frame is that the water mark sometimes is so faint taht you will swear it is not there. Compared to more recent production seals where the water mark is very vivid. I recently got a box from a well know vendor form 01 and looked at it for two days with a black light before I realized the water mark is really there. If you go to this website it tells about the water mark being a very light pink. After smoking one I can say 100% they are legit but you really have to do your homework when it comes to Habanos. I hope this post will help others in their quest.


----------



## RJT

*Re: Tips on Spotting Fakes - Warrany Seals*



RJT said:


> Another BIG issue with seals from this time frame is that the water mark sometimes is so faint taht you will swear it is not there. Compared to more recent production seals where the water mark is very vivid. I recently got a box from a well know vendor form 01 and looked at it for two days with a black light before I realized the water mark is really there. If you go to this website it tells about the water mark being a very light pink. After smoking one I can say 100% they are legit but you really have to do your homework when it comes to Habanos. I hope this post will help others in their quest.


Opps forgot link.

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/cubanseal/index.html


----------



## Puffin Fresh

wilblake said:


> Eek. I just went through my stock, and found two boxes that are peculiar.
> 
> RASS (they have the Allones Specially Selected on the side, so no worries there) - POS JULY 06 IC
> 
> VR Unicos - ROA FEB 06 IT
> 
> IT is awfully early for February 06, right? The thing is I ordered both boxes from the same reputable vendor.


I can't be of much help here, but unless you meant FEB '07, I don't see why it'd be too early.


----------



## dayplanner

Greerzilla said:


> I can't be of much help here, but unless you meant FEB '07, I don't see why it'd be too early.


Well, it's an IT code on a February 06 box, and I have Ramon Allones boxes from July and September that are IC's.

Is the two digital code island wide, or limited to factory production? Ie, in July, was the POS (RA) factory only at IC whereas AVH (Partagas) had already passed IC and was on to IT in Feb?


----------



## Roosterthomas

Ok, I have looked high and low before posting and I have either overlooked the info I want or it just was not there, any help on some (Siglo I) I just got in.

Seal# IB 194281...Stamp on bottom of box: POS SEP06

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kjd2121

wilblake said:


> Eek. I just went through my stock, and found two boxes that are peculiar.
> 
> RASS (they have the Allones Specially Selected on the side, so no worries there) - POS JULY 06 IC
> 
> VR Unicos - ROA FEB 06 IT
> 
> IT is awfully early for February 06, right? The thing is I ordered both boxes from the same reputable vendor.


My RASS say exactly the same thing. These are from last year '06' not this year '07' -


----------



## FattyCBR

Vegas Robaina Hermosa #4. AML Sep-06 IG on seal.


----------



## Blueface

kjd2121 said:


> My RASS say exactly the same thing. These are from last year '06' not this year '07' -


Just checked my box of RASS.
Same codes all around.


----------



## CigarMonkel

anyone know what the SC #'s are at now?


----------



## jamesb3

Thanks for the heads up. So far I batting 100%. Thanks again.


----------



## Fullycanvassed

Update for those curious:

Feb 08' Boli PC - IH 501057, TEB FEB08

Jan 08' Party Shorts - IF 526327, SEM ENE08

Happy smokes! :ss


----------



## imthegoal

Here is another update...
PSD 4
IP 668956
GEA FEB.08


----------



## CigarmanTim

update:

Boli GM's 
IK Feb '08
LSO


----------

